# Au secours : je n'arrive plus à imprimer



## quetzal (24 Août 2007)

Je viens de changer la cartouche d'encre noire sur mon imprimante HP 5850 Wifi. Je suis relié sans fil, mais les Préférences Système m'indique que l'imprimante est bien connectée. L'interface de l'imprimante (visible sur le navigateur) m'indique que mes deux cartouches ont un niveau suffisant. Pourtant, lorsque je lance une impression, rien ne se passe. La fenêtre d'impression affiche indéfiniment le graphique d'avancement de la tache, sans que celle-ci ne se concrétise. Les Préférence système continuent d'afficher "en cours d'utilisation". J'ai essayer d'éteindre et de rallumer l'imprimante pour réinitialiser, et aussi avec mon Macbook. Sans résultat.

Quelqu'un peut-il me suggérer une nouvelle démarche à faire ? J'ai besoin de votre aide


----------



## katelijn (24 Août 2007)

Problème bien connu de HP!
Fais une réparation des autorisations.


----------



## quetzal (24 Août 2007)

katelijn a dit:


> Probl&#232;me bien connu de HP!
> Fais une r&#233;paration des autorisations.



Cher membre d'&#233;lite : o&#249; est-ce que je fais une telle r&#233;paration ?
Lorsque je vais dans Partage de mes Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;me, le partage d'imprimante est bien activ&#233;.


----------



## katelijn (24 Août 2007)

Dans le Finder, allez à "Utilitaires", et puis double cliquer sur "Utilitaire de disque", là choisir sur la colonne de gauche le disque et puis cliquer en bas sur "Réparer les autorisations du disque".


----------



## quetzal (27 Août 2007)

katelijn a dit:


> Dans le Finder, allez à "Utilitaires", et puis double cliquer sur "Utilitaire de disque", là choisir sur la colonne de gauche le disque et puis cliquer en bas sur "Réparer les autorisations du disque".



Merci d'avoir pris le temps de répondre. J'ai fait les réparations, mais rien n'a changé. Je vais préciser les symptômes :

Lorsque je lance une impression, j'ai d'abord un message "Hôte contacté" dans la fenêtre d'impression, puis la fenêtre d'impression s'ouvre, et reste bloquée sur le message "Connecté à l'hôte, envoi de l'impression". La barre de progression au-dessus de ce message tourne indéfiniment.

C'est comme si l'imprimante n'"entendait" pas le message d'impression.

Je ne sais toujours pas quoi faire.


----------



## quetzal (27 Août 2007)

Il s'avère que ce modèle, ou mon imprimante a un petit problème avec le capot, qui ne se ferme pas complétement. Une fois fermé, l'impression se fait. Mais voila, après avoir désinstallé - réinstallé l'utilitaire / pilotes HP pour l'imprimante, celle-ci ne veut s'installer quand type "PostScript", et à l'impression d'un document Word, j'ai donc un ensemble de codes, au lieu d'avoir un document lisible.

Mon problème est maintenant de refaire une installation propre des pilotes. J'y suis arrivé, après encore plusieurs essais. J'indique la procédure, pour celles et ceux qui auraiet du mal, car il est vrai qu'elle n'est pas évidente. Il faut d'abord trouver "HP Printer Set Up Assistant" dans ses applications. Celui-ci s'installe la première fois qu'on installe l'utilitaire HP (que l'on peut trouver sur le site d'HP). C'est par cette interface qu'il faut ajouter l'imprimante, et non par les Préférences Systèmes, car sinon on ne trouve pas le bon type d'imprimante.  Ensuite, il faut suivre la procédure et les indications jusqu'au bout, et surtout continuer jusqu'à "ajouter l'imprimante au système", en appuyant sur le bouton "Ouvrir le Centre d'impression". Là, après avoir cliqué sur "Ajouter" il faut surtout aller dans "Navigateur par défaut", et non pas dans "Imprimante HP". On y trouve en principe son imprimante.


----------

